# Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb



## kahlertc (14. März 2009)

*Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Hallo! Ich suche einen guten Controller für meine beiden Raptoren! Kenne mich damit allerdings überhaupt nicht aus. Brauche auch keinen 5port Adapter, sondern möglichst nur 2, aber eben trotzdem gute bis sehr gute Qualität. 
Hat jemand Empfehlungen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

dein Mainboard hat an Bord keine Sata Anschlüsse ?


----------



## dot (14. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Brauchst du etwas mit HW-Raid? Budget?


----------



## Dr.House (14. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Würde es erstmal mit dem Boardeigenen Kontroller versuchen ...

Ansonsten kosten gute HW-Kontroller ab etwa 200€  (Areca)


----------



## kahlertc (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Wollte mir eigentlich nen extra Controller kaufen, aber jetzt Idee umgeschmissen, wollte mir ne SSD kaufen, 64 gb sollten reichen. Was gibt es da zu empfehlen? Möchte nicht maximale Performance für unendlich viel Geld, die gibts ja schon ab 150 Euro. Spricht irgendwas dagegen die billigste zu nehmen?


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Extra Controller macht nicht soo viel Sinn, höchstens wenns als RAID5 nutzt, aber das wirst hier wohl nicht machen, oder?
Zumal dir noch eine dafür fehlt, mindestens...

Richtige Hardware Controller sind auch nicht ganz günstig, das billige Zeugs kann man idR in die Tonne kloppen - hier fährt man mit Onboards wesentlich besser.

Wie schaut eigentlich der Rest aus??


----------



## kahlertc (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Also das ganze soll auf nem Asus P5Q mit Vista Home Premium 64 bit laufen. Aber die Idee mit den Festplatten habe ich so eben verworfen
Wär jetzt nur interessant zu wissen wie es um die aktuellen SSD´s steht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Bescheiden, die sind zwar gut beim Zugriff, aber Müll beim schreiben.

Hier würd ich eher auf die Raptoren setzen, eins für Games, eine für Windows und die alte HDD würd ich für Garbage/Temp nutzen.


----------



## kahlertc (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Ich dachte, beim Schreiben wäre SSD und Festplatten ungefähr auf gleichem Level, nur die SSD beim Zugriff überragend. Der Kumpel, für den ich das System baue, kopiert kaum Dateien, will nur n schnelles System und vor allem spielen!


----------



## dot (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*



kahlertc schrieb:


> Ich dachte, beim Schreiben wäre SSD und Festplatten ungefähr auf gleichem Level, nur die SSD beim Zugriff überragend. Der Kumpel, für den ich das System baue, kopiert kaum Dateien, will nur n schnelles System und vor allem spielen!



Fuers reine Spielen finde ich beide Varianten uebertrieben. So viele Daten werden ja in der Regel da auch nicht staendig nachgeladen.


----------



## Mexxim (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Doch besonders beim starten von anwendungen und den Ladezeiten im Game sollen sich die Zeiten mit [ordentlichen] SSDs schon sehr verbessern . Aber da muss man dann halt auch mal ~150€ für 64Gb investieren, ob sich das lohnt gegenüber der raptoren muss man selber wissen^^

mfg,
Mexxim


----------



## Dr.House (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Ich kann persönlich momentan noch von SSD´s abraten . 

Die Kontroller sind lange nicht ausgereift - hatte selber welche von Apogee und jetzt bin ich wieder bei Raptor und happy damit.

Die SSD kommt einem am Anfang sehr schnell vor ,nur nach ca. 2 Wochen ,wenn Vista nicht mehr so neu ist fängt das "Stottern" an.
Surfen im Internet sieht wie Bilder Vorschau aus.

Besonders beim paralellem Zugriff auf die Platte (2 Programme gleichzeitig öffnen) kommt die Platte nicht nach.

Gute SSD sind noch viel zu teuer,würde noch 1 Jahr abwarten mit dem Kauf. Bleib lieber bei der Raptor...

Hab zuletzt Tests von SSD´s gesehen und da stand als Beispiel für schlechte SSD -die Patriot und OCZ.

Die besten SSD kommen momentan von Intel ,sind aber unbezahlbar.


----------



## Klutten (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*



Dr.House schrieb:


> Hab zuletzt Tests von SSD´s gesehen und da stand als Beispiel für schlechte SSD -die Patriot und OCZ.



Hast du da mal bitte einen Link hin? Würde mich interessieren, da gerade diese beiden Hersteller mittlerweile günstige Platten mit Transferraten um 200/160 anbieten.


----------



## Dr.House (15. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Hab das letzte Woche in ner Zeitschrift gelesen (kann in der C´T gewesen sein) ,ich versuche morgen den Artikel wieder zu finden um genauere Daten zu liefern.

Da stand auf jeden Fall -Patriot hätte den schlechtesten Kontroller.

Beste Platte war Intel Xtream oder wie die hieß (64 GB für 380€)


----------



## kahlertc (19. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Naja, die Intel Extrem kommt nicht wirklich in Frage, da wie gesagt viel zu teuer. Nach diversen Preisvergleichen gehts mit 64gb ab 140 los, was wären empfehlenswerte Modelle bis max. 175?


----------



## Ecle (19. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Die Intel SSD ist wirklich genial. Die haben auch endlich mal nen guten Controller. Da merkt man von der Schreibschwäche nichts mehr. Nur bei größeren Dateien ist sie nicht mehr so überragend.
Hier ist nen guter Test. Hab euch gleich mal zu den IOPS verlinkt 
ComputerBase - Test: HDD vs. SSD (Seite 8)

Das sieht man dass die Schreibschwäche nur von den Controllern kommen.
Die billigen SSDs ham ja den schlechten JMicron Controller


----------



## kahlertc (20. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Danke für den Kauftipp, allerdings liegen die Intel-SSD wie gesagt außerhalb meines Budgets! Dachte vielleicht an die TS64GSSD25S-M von Transcend oder ne GSkill-Platte. So wahnsinnig schnelle Schreibraten sind auch nicht vonnöten, soll nur für n schnelles System und deren Programme sein!


----------



## Dr.House (20. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Wenn überhaupt dann G.Skill . Die Transcend Platte war eher schlecht.

Lasst euch nicht von den schnellen Leseraten von HDTune täuschen ,im Alltag spürt man davon eher wenig dank der schlechten Kontroller,was am meisten beim gleichzeitigen Zugriff auffällt.


----------



## Ecle (20. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Ja HDTach/Tune sind auch unsinnige Benchmarks. Die lesen nämlich nur die sequentielle Leserate aus. Das wichtige ist ja die Geschwindigkeit auf verschiedene Dateigrößen bezogen. Da spielt dann eben auch die Zugriffszeit eine Rolle. Bei den IOPS ist die Dateigröße 4kb. Da schaffen normale Festplatten 0,1Mb\s und auch die SSDs mit JMicron Controller sind da nicht besser. Nur die Intel SSD schafft da stolze 44MB\s 
Das wären 11000 Dateien pro Sekunde.

@Dr. House: Die G.Skill Titan würd ich auf keinen Fall empfehlen. Du sagtest doch selber man soll sich nicht von der hohen Transferrate blenden lassen.
Bei der Schreibzugriffszeit ist die G.Skill sehr schlecht. Soll also heißen dass die Transferrate bei kleinen Dateien mehr als bescheiden ist.
Das liegt vor allem an dem internen Raid, was bei einer SSD meiner Meinung nach sowieso schwachsinnig ist.


----------



## kahlertc (20. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Hmm... klingt ja alles nicht so toll... Gibt es denn keine SSD, die halbwegs empfehlenswert ist, und die nen anständigen Kompromiss zwischen Preis/Leistung darstellt?


----------



## Ecle (20. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Ich hab immoment die OCZ Vertex im Auge.
OCZ Vertex 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTX60G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
Leider gibt es noch keinen cb benchmark.
Aber hier hat einer die gekauft und ist sehr zufrieden:
OCZ Vertex: MacBook Unibody, BootCamp and Win7 - Benchmarks and impressions - OCZ Forum
Da ist auch ein Atto bench bei.
Ich find die Platte sehr interressant

Boot Time ist von 1min 15 sec auf 27sekunden runtergegangen


----------



## kahlertc (20. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Jop, also die Werte sind echt gut... Preis von 190 liegt zwar an der Grenze, aber kostet wenigstens nicht das doppelte wie vergleichbare Platten von Intel...


----------



## Ecle (21. März 2009)

*AW: Controller für 2*Velociraptor 150gb*

Joah PL ist sicherlich sehr gut.
Aber es gibt noch einige Probleme mit der Platte.
Ich würde erstmal warten.
Mehr dazu hier:
SSD UltraDrive Supertalent / OCZ Vertex SSD / Indilinx Barefoot Controller [Part 2] - Forum de Luxx


----------

